# Raw and Eye Staining?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed excessive eye staining when their dogs went to raw?
Smarty has only had a small amount of staining in the past. Galen was almost cleared when I switched to raw. Now both of my girls have excessive drainage and staining.

Any suggestions? I have some Tylan from when Smarty was younger, no expiration date on the container so I assume it will be fine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sandi,

Beamer is pretty good when it comes to tear stains and has been on raw for well over 2 years. But, every now and then (every few months) he will get a 'tear staining attack'. It will usually last for 1 or 2 weeks. I have no idea why it happens? Maybe from the raw? treats? something else he ate outside? Who knows. Anyhow, the raw food should not be the cause of it.. 

Ryan


----------

